# HSU sub & Audyssey - Phase switch orientation?



## Talley (Dec 8, 2010)

I set my sub up when I first got it for music... and what was best for it's still current location was the phase switch set to 180... 

I've ran Audyssey and haven't even bothered switching it back to 0 and was just reading some material that said to make sure the sub is set to 0.

How important is this for Audyssey?


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

I'm not sure. I wish I knew myself! I think audyssey handles subwoofer phase issues with delay(distance setting). Maybe part of its code is with understanding that subs are phased at 0. I did mine manually with tones and an SPL meter before running audyssey.


----------



## b bos37 (May 30, 2011)

It very important because as far as music is concerned you are crossing for left and right speaker depending on the sub you could set 180,0 or 90 and the crossing method differs. As for home theatre the sub gets its own line out and has to manage sub frequency for minimum of 5 different speakers.In Oder to maintain the phase between the sub and speakers always start at 0 degree.


----------



## Talley (Dec 8, 2010)

b bos37 said:


> It very important because as far as music is concerned you are crossing for left and right speaker depending on the sub you could set 180,0 or 90 and the crossing method differs. As for home theatre the sub gets its own line out and has to manage sub frequency for minimum of 5 different speakers.In Oder to maintain the phase between the sub and speakers always start at 0 degree.



My sub only has a 180 and 0. I set it to 0 last night but haven't tested it. Watched Big Hero 6 and the bass wasn't as I think it should be. I'll test it out tonight. I did run a single mic location audyssey test on it which is maybe why. I usually do 3 minimum.


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

Most agree audyssey sets em a little light too.


----------



## Talley (Dec 8, 2010)

willis7469 said:


> Most agree audyssey sets em a little light too.


Ya I been bumping it up about 2db from where it's set to. Typically Audyssey sets the sub to -5.5db to -3.5db depending on whenever I run the test. I'll usually bump it up by 2-3db after that. Watching "Fury" told me it sounded great 

Maybe Fury and Big Hero 6 are not on the same level of bass


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

Talley said:


> Maybe Fury and Big Hero 6 are not on the same level of bass


 I've not seen fury yet, but on my system BH6 is overall quieter, and the bass is subdued. Still effective and used in a smart way though. Try tmnt. At -20 I hit 107db iirc. -15 on bh6 probably left me in the 90's(?).


----------



## Talley (Dec 8, 2010)

willis7469 said:


> I've not seen fury yet, but on my system BH6 is overall quieter, and the bass is subdued. Still effective and used in a smart way though. Try tmnt. At -20 I hit 107db iirc. -15 on bh6 probably left me in the 90's(?).


when you are referring to the -20 and -15 you are talking about the volume setting on the AVR correct? I watched BH6 at -8 and there was only a couple good moments with bass but overall yes the movie is overall quieter.

I really need to see how to calibrate the system for reference. So far I just run audyssey and then bump the sub up a few db and call it good and mainly watch movies in the -15 to -8db range. Fury was the loudest I watched at -5db and only seen peaks in the 102db range.

I'm still a tad confused on where and how to calibrate my x4000 to 0db reference.


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

Yeah I meant master volume control. This link will help explain "reference " more concisely than I can. Basically when you hit "zero" you'll be listening at the "reference level" that it was mixed at in the sound room. DynamicEQ is designed to compensate for hearing deficiencies during lower volumes so the perceived sound is reference level. Only quieter. 
http://www.acousticfrontiers.com/2013314thx-reference-level/


----------



## Talley (Dec 8, 2010)

willis7469 said:


> Yeah I meant master volume control. This link will help explain "reference " more concisely than I can. Basically when you hit "zero" you'll be listening at the "reference level" that it was mixed at in the sound room. DynamicEQ is designed to compensate for hearing deficiencies during lower volumes so the perceived sound is reference level. Only quieter.
> http://www.acousticfrontiers.com/2013314thx-reference-level/


Ya that link helps alot. Now the confusion is the fact the pink noise built into the AVR is not a -20db... I think it is a -30db. I need to look into that. I also do not know how to set that value and then adjust the reference 0db...

wait... or maybe it's run the pink noise and adjust the volume to -30db on the main volume control and then adjust the speaker levels so the SPL meter reads 75db at the listening position?... I think thats it 

According to this calculator: http://myhometheater.homestead.com/splcalculator.html

with 88db sensitivity (not sure if thats accurate or not but it's SVS claim) and my Krell driving 6 channels is .1% distortion at 106watts and 1% at 136 watts (so I inputted 110watts) and the fact my speakers are 11' away from MLP and they are within 12" off the wall it shows me to being able to achieve 107.9db for peak SPL...

This means yes, my amp/speakers can play reference. My single sub cannot. Need MO POWA lol. 

My volume is not correct I know that much. need to figure this out tonight.


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

Don't worry about the pink noise. It's offset intentionally so you don't hurt your ears.


----------



## Talley (Dec 8, 2010)

willis7469 said:


> Don't worry about the pink noise. It's offset intentionally so you don't hurt your ears.


eh... this totally contradicts what the link you posted said. 

I want to make sure when I talk about a volume of -10db on the main volume dial on the AVR that it means the same calibrated level as someone else. for whatever stupid reason my brain over thinks things and now I'm all sorts of mashed up confused.

techincally if we all run audyssey then this is already done for everyone since it seems audyssey calibrates to 75db anyway but I don't believe mine adjusts the main volume dial setting at all.


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

Talley said:


> but I don't believe mine adjusts the main volume dial setting at all.


 sorry Talley, not sure what you mean. Are you talking about during calibration? 
For the former, do mean calibrating to 75 vs 85? Audyssey doesn't care what db level it uses. During playback it's already done the offset. The "Big Brains"who are in charge of this stuff decided 85db was too loud so test tones are put out at 75. The avr reinterprets this as 85. Is that what you're talking about?


----------



## Talley (Dec 8, 2010)

Nah... Just want my 0db to refect true reference. So when I listen to -10 on my system and then go to your house and listen to -10 they both represent the exact same db output levels at the MLP at either location with the same movie being played.


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

I might be all wet here, but I think that's why audyssey trims the values. That way 0 is 0 wherever you go. Obviously oversimplified, but that's my understanding.


----------

